

Looking for partners for my new startup - hajrice

Hello everyone, here's a description of my new startup. In case you feel that it is interesting send me an email through hajrice@gmail.com 
Note: I'm looking for someone that's my age(15 - 18 years old)<p>Now, I will not post the complete idea here but it's basically a social network for teen entreprenuers.
======
dejan
I think you should drop this paranoid fear that someone will steal your idea,
you'll get a lot more information coming your way. You can use this feedback
to really build something people want.

What's the added value you are providing? Why is it a startup and not a
website? Why not use ning.com or lovdbyless.com? What is the revenue model?
How will you attract people? There are not many of people in that category,
especially that age (congrats to you!), so that monetizing on ads would make
sense, so you really need a strong business model.

Anyway, I encourage you to pursue whatever you got going on, but I really
think you can build a prototype on your own, creating more grip at the
beginning.

~~~
justinchen
I agree. I think starting something first with ning would be a great way to
build a community with zero investment. See how your target audience takes to
the idea and then decide if it makes sense to transition over to something
more custom.

------
lyime
Do a search on searchyc.com, there have been quite a few posts like this in
the past. You did not really give a description of your idea, I think it would
be more helpful if you were to detail your idea a bit more.

------
hajrice
HEY GOYS EMIL HERE. Sorry for not providing enough info, really stupid of me.
Here's the description:

BizTeen.net - Where Teens Start Businesses
\----------------------------------------------------------------------

What is the problem?

It is "frustrating" and "difficult" and "time consuming" and "not free" to try
to meet teens who are like minded and want to start a business togther,
further more, there is no "single place" to do it.

What is the oppertunity?

The oppertunity is that there are 400 million teenagers between 15-18 of whom
we believe that at least 1% (4 million) are feeling the "pain" and
"frustration" of trying to find a reliable partner to earn a little extra
money on the side.

What is the solution?

To create a place on the web that makes it "easy" and "free" and "fast" for
teenagers to find and connect with other teenagers and join forces with them
to start new business ventures.

What are the benefints for somone joining the bizteen.net team?

\- Build credibility \- Learn how to start a business \- Develope better
coding skills \- Get PR and notoriety if the project succeeds

What are the CORE features?

\- Find bussiness partners \- Post new business ideas and get them reviewed \-
Browse other peoples business ideas and join thier team \- Place to ask
questions about business stuff \- Place to hang out and chat with like minded
teenagers \- Place to answer questions about starting a business \- Browse
other teenagers profiles to see if they would be cool to meet \- Post a resume
about yourself and what your into

~~~
apsec112
I think it's great that you want to start a business, but I think you'll need
to improve your overall skill level before you can take a serious shot at it.
My advice to you, as a seventeen-year-old entrepreneur wannabe, is:

\- Work on the basics. Learn to read and write fluent English (this is
necessary even if English isn't your native language, at least if you want to
be based in the US). Learn some programming, learn some web development, get
some real world experience. Get a programming job somewhere (preferably web
programming), or work on an open source project.

\- Saying things like "What is the problem?", with a question mark, makes it
sound like you're doing a homework assignment in high school, and that's an
instant giveaway that you don't have any experience. Real business plans- in
fact, real documents of any sort (see, eg., Viaweb's business plan at
<http://www.paulgraham.com/vwplan.html)-> aren't written by going down a list
of pre-prepared questions and answering them in sequence.

\- The most important component of a business isn't the idea; it's the ability
to adjust what you're doing, so that you can succeed even given a bunch of
disasters (and there _will_ be a bunch of disasters). This requires
flexibility and determination first and foremost.

\- Cut down on typos! Nobody will see what your ideas are if they're in
documents full of typos (trust me on this). Online spellcheckers are readily
available (<http://www.spellchecker.net/spellcheck/>).

\- Is your figure of "400 million" worldwide? A majority of the world's
population still doesn't have Internet access. A more realistic figure would
be thirty million. And, why restrict yourself to teenagers? Why not everyone?

Reply to this comment if you're interested in contacting me.

------
prospero
It seems like you want to create a matchmaking site for entrepreneurs. In your
mind, is this really the level of detail you'd want your users to provide?

------
die_sekte
I don't think that's a good idea: The social network market is mostly satiated
and teen entrepreneurs are quite rare. They also tend to have rather small
budgets, so it would be quite hard to get any money out of it.

~~~
sup7rstar
so you can start a web company,software company where you don't need so much
money, rather brain,

------
ABrandt
Emil, I know what your motivation is here, but I have to agree with some
people commenting on the feasibility here. Sounds to me you have something
like FairSoftware with a purely teen focus in mind. The problem with that
demographic though is that they a)have no money and b) are few and far in
between. I believe you have a slight disadvantage being located in Bosnia, but
it wouldn't be a bad idea looking a bit closer to home for your partner.

~~~
hajrice
Thanks for your input man. It sucks that you dont wanna work on Spinly though

------
Raphael
1\. What languages and tools are you using?

2\. Where are you located?

3\. Which features do you want to include?

------
pguerin
?

